# Setting up Vista wireless network - having trouble



## takedown (Apr 15, 2005)

I just purchased a new Dell computer with Vista and McAfee Security Center. I am trying to get my home wireless network set up correctly but I am having difficuty. My Dell Desktop is wired to a WGT 624 V3 wireless router which is in turn wired to a motorola cable modem. I have a laptop which I am trying to set up on a wireless network. I can get everything hooked up ok, and can get thru to the internet on my laptop. From the desktop, I can see the laptop and all the shared files and printers on the laptop. From the laptop side, I cannot see the shared files and printers on the desktop side unless I log in to the desktop. I don't want this. I turned off the password required button in the Network and Sharing Center of Vista on the desktop, but it still doesn't work correctly. There is something in either Vista or McAfee that is preventing this from working. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Create a user account on the desktop that matches the name/password used to logon to the laptop.


----------



## takedown (Apr 15, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Create a user account on the desktop that matches the name/password used to logon to the laptop.


Thanks. I will try. Is that the only way to do this? I think if I am hearing right, you say I need a user account on the desktop that has a user id and password signon such as myuserid/123456 and also one on the desktop that has myuserid/123456. Correct? My only problem with that is to keep them synchronized. The laptop is from my work and requires a password change every 30 days. That's why I thought i turned off that feature in Vista Networking and Sharing Center when I unchecked "password protected sharing". What am I missing here?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess that the laptop from work is connected to a domain, correct? If so, then the password you're changing is the domain password on the server, not the one on your local user account.


----------



## takedown (Apr 15, 2005)

I actually have both scenarios, a domain password on my laptop. On my wife's laptop it is just a normal windows user account. Is there any way to have the desktop allow printer sharing and file sharing automatically on the laptops? I already have security setup thru the laptop signon and throught a protected wireless network.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you are using the workgroup login, you should be able to share files/printers. OTOH, if you have a domain login, you need to setup an alternate configuration for a workgroup local account on the machine.


----------



## takedown (Apr 15, 2005)

1. How do I create an alternative configuration.
2. Is there any way to configure the Vista wireless network so that it does not require the same userid and password from the other computers? I don't want to set my kids up with access to the main computer. I want them to be able to access the home network thru their own computers and just have access to the internet and to the printers and shared files.


----------



## visuss (Sep 3, 2007)

For any one who are following this thread and still if the issue is not resolved.

Check out this page:

http://whizblaze.com/network/vista.htm


----------

